

Amazon Releases Kindle For PC, Looks Great On Touchscreen - kloncks
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/10/22/kindle-for-pc-i-bet-that-you-look-good-on-a-touchscreen/

======
scorpioxy
Interesting, but this means absolutely nothing to me if international users
cannot make use of it.

I was so excited when they announced the international kindle only to find out
that my country(Lebanon) isn't supported.

~~~
mediaman
I think that's largely an issue of working out deals with local wireless
providers.

On a PC, I doubt -- aside from language localization -- that it will be nearly
as much of a challenge for them to bring it global.

------
jrockway
Oh, yes... of course, Kindle books are just HTML files with some trivial
obfuscation.

------
foobarra
no, they did not "release" it.. and "looks great?"..

~~~
kloncks
They released the alpha version. It's been demoed by people with invitations.

Looks great on the touchscreen? Yes. Have you seen the video in the post?

That computer is a touchscreen. The program running is the Kindle For PC.

And it looks great.

